# Your Favourite JOOOOOOS



## Clouder

Hi guys, and sorry if this is a repeat thread.

So what is your favourite E-Juice?

I don't have too much experience, but I have to say 2 of my favourites at this stage is MMM Dragon Juice and Vapour Mountain Choc Mint.


----------



## Wyvern

Vapour Mountain coffee with MMM Biscuit dreams - 1ml coffee with 4mls biscuit dreams = awesome adv.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit

Plume Station - Breakfast Express. Constantly trying new juices but always find myself filling my tank with breakfast express.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

ALSO, I noticed you guys don't really smaak Twisp Juices. I have to say though, I absolutely love Twisp's Café Latte! So smooth and not too sweet.... but OK, I am a coffee-holic...


----------



## Clouder

moonunit said:


> Plume Station - Breakfast Express. Constantly trying new juices but always find myself filling my tank with breakfast express.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does is taste like @moonunit ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

@Clouder It's a fruitloops type flavour, but well balanced and not overly sour. I've tried a lot of fruit loops flavours and this is one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would have to say Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice followed by Foggs Milky Way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

@Rob Fisher I understand that VM Tropical Ice is your main vape sauce? I haven't tried it yet, although my VM Menthol should be arriving today


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I would have to say Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice followed by Foggs Milky Way!
> View attachment 39000


You better get an order in because it looks like you are low on stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Rob Fisher said:


> I would have to say Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice followed by Foggs Milky Way!
> View attachment 39000



Rob are these good for MTL and Sub Ohm?

This flav has been looking good for some time.
Just need to commit to getting some.


----------



## Rob Fisher

GlacieredPyro said:


> Rob are these good for MTL and Sub Ohm?
> 
> This flav has been looking good for some time.
> Just need to commit to getting some.



Tropical Ice is for Mouth to Lung ONLY! Milky Way is for Sub Ohm cloud blowing and lung hits!

Tropical Ice is a powerful menthol and best vaped around the 1 Ohm mark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Clouder said:


> ALSO, I noticed you guys don't really smaak Twisp Juices. I have to say though, I absolutely love Twisp's Café Latte! So smooth and not too sweet.... but OK, I am a coffee-holic...



I mainline coffee, actually its more like coffee is my main line and Vapour Mountain Legends Dean is my 1st choice.

Recommended by @Silver and other discerning vapers near you. ie just a page away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

White label - Berry yogurt.

@Schuller intro'ed me... I ordered 100ml the next day. Its just the best I have tasted. Do yourself a favor.

Should we do a tester swapping mail club?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

blujeenz said:


> I mainline coffee, actually its more like coffee is my main line and Vapour Mountain Legends Dean is my 1st choice.
> 
> Recommended by @Silver and other discerning vapers near you. ie just a page away.


That one is next on my coffee list after their cuppuchino (getting some of that tomorrow) and then next month I will try Dean.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Tropical Ice is for Mouth to Lung ONLY! Milky Way is for Sub Ohm cloud blowing and lung hits!
> 
> Tropical Ice is a powerful menthol and best vaped around the 1 Ohm mark.


Ahhh now I know why the menthol klapped me so hard! 
Milky way is lovely! 
I have tried a few juices this week and so far I'm only really enjoying foggs famous sauce - milky way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Polar said:


> Should we do a tester swapping mail club?



Nah bru, there's a lot of comedians here, I dont smaak to vape anyones pee for a joke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Polar

Haha, although the golden elixir is speculated to be completely sterile...


----------



## Alex

Tropical Ice is a nice lung hitting juice for me. 

Nirvana - BFF (awesome dark choc vape)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 4RML

I'm a nooby and I have not vaped it but watched the review and so I present to you all my favorite e joooce one hit wonder HIT MAN. The most cheapest Vape I have loved to date!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Hi guys, and sorry if this is a repeat thread.
> 
> So what is your favourite E-Juice?
> 
> I don't have too much experience, but I have to say 2 of my favourites at this stage is MMM Dragon Juice and Vapour Mountain Choc Mint.



Hi @Clouder, great question - by the way I also like VM Choc Mint

I have several juices that are almost always loaded:

VM Choc Mint with some extra VM Coffee Concentrate - i find the coffee adds a bit of richness and makes it nicer for me
VM Strawberry with extra VM menthol concentrate - very refreshing
DIY Lime Ice (lime and menthol)
Witchers Brew Blackbird - for me this is a remarkable tobacco that i cannot get enough of. Available from VapeMob.
If i had to say what is my favourite, it would be a very tough choice. The above all have their place depending on what I feel like. But if pushed i would probably say Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rasool

I'm fairly new to vaping, but I tried alot of juices. My favorite at the moment is Foggs deli express...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## 4RML

Sorry ROCKET MAN  that's the joooooce


----------



## 4RML

My mistake


----------



## jguile415

Orion - Asteroid. Peanut buttery goodness

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Noddy

I used to almost exclusively vape tobacco and Ry4 juices, with the odd desert juice in between. Now I prefer the milky creamy stuff, like NCV Burst, Foggs Milky Way, Complex Chaos Yogi drip, with the occasional tobacco or Ry4 in between.


----------



## Gazzacpt

My favourite is unflavoured juice.
50/50 9 - 6mg
I'm weird I know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakydino

For me it's without a doubt Orion - Moonlight...my ADV even though i normally hate menthol juices, this one has a different sort of menthol to it.


----------



## Dirge

Clouder said:


> ALSO, I noticed you guys don't really smaak Twisp Juices. I have to say though, I absolutely love Twisp's Café Latte! So smooth and not too sweet.... but OK, I am a coffee-holic...



You should try Orion Meteorite when they have stock again, cappuccino with a bit of hazelnut is what I get from it:

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/orion/products/orion-meteorite-30ml
http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/e-juice/products/orion-meteorite

My favourites atm are probably, Foggs Famous Sauce - The Milky Way, Craft Vapour - Devil in Disguise, MMM - Dragon Juice. Also a friend of mine makes me a nice peaches and cream mix as well as a good snake-oil(pear, cream, graham cracker) mix every now and then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

Dirge said:


> You should try Orion Meteorite when they have stock again, cappuccino with a bit of hazelnut is what I get from it:
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/orion/products/orion-meteorite-30ml
> http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/e-juice/products/orion-meteorite
> 
> My favourites atm are probably, Foggs Famous Sauce - The Milky Way, Craft Vapour - Devil in Disguise, MMM - Dragon Juice. Also a friend of mine makes me a nice peaches and cream mix as well as a good snake-oil(pear, cream, graham cracker) mix every now and then.



I'll definitely give it a go @Dirge


----------



## Dirge

Clouder said:


> I'll definitely give it a go @Dirge



I see Vape Cartel loaded stock this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Clouder said:


> ALSO, I noticed you guys don't really smaak Twisp Juices. I have to say though, I absolutely love Twisp's Café Latte! So smooth and not too sweet.... but OK, I am a coffee-holic...


You should try and mix their choclate with cherry. real good. Tried it once from a friend that had it mixed up. Dont know how long it will be nice but that few puffs I had... nnjam

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder

Niiiiiice

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Gazzacpt said:


> My favourite is unflavoured juice.
> 50/50 9 - 6mg
> I'm weird I know.


yes you are. But aren't we all in some way

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

MMM Lime Party
Whitelabel Berry Yoghurt
ELP Melon Dew
VM4 Oak Aged Reserve
VM XXX
MMM AshyBac
Tarks Matador
5P Bowden's Mate
5P Castle Long Reserve
Withchers Brew Blackbird

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Casper

Is there any "sous" like the twisp Tabacco no1? That is my fav joooooos. I just like Tabacco souse.


----------



## sabrefm1

im a vanilla/custard fan so always looking to try different vendor brands. but since rocket sheep purple alien is a bit steep on the price for me. my favourite that I will always keep buying is Krusty custard from Complex Chaos


----------



## KB_314

My top 3:

One Hit Wonder - For the last 2 or 3 months I've been vaping this (all flavours) most of the time. Definitely my ADV. Easy to like these flavours

Blackbird (Witchers Brew) - The only tobacco flavour I still vape, and I never let this run out. Reserved for special occasions and treats  Delicious - but not for everyone. 

Cloudsat (Rocketsheep) - The whole line is good, but cloudsat is my favourite. Before OHW I never let this run out. Now, I vape much less of it but still love the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Casper said:


> Is there any "sous" like the twisp Tabacco no1? That is my fav joooooos. I just like Tabacco souse.


@Casper ,you must try @Mike MMM Ashy Bac verrrrrrrry nice, IMO way better than Twisp "sous"..lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Casper

@Petrus

Thanks buddy, I bought both ashy and sweet. Omw so, sooooooooooooo nice! 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Casper said:


> @Petrus
> 
> Thanks buddy, I bought both ashy and sweet. Omw so, sooooooooooooo nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


@Casper , nice to hear, I am also a fan of Tabacco juices, I've got hold of Metador "imported" and wow, that stuff is awsome. VM4 @Oupa from Vapour Mountian is also excellent. I must say, there is nothing wrong with our local guys, they rock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

Haha! funny how this works! @Casper is my twin brother and I HATE tabacco jooses. I don't want to taste stinkies when I vape.....that's WHY I vape! But he LOVES it! LOL!!

Everyone has their preferences, nê

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Clouder said:


> Haha! funny how this works! @Casper is my twin brother and I HATE tabacco jooses. I don't want to taste stinkies when I vape.....that's WHY I vape! But he LOVES it! LOL!!
> 
> Everyone has their preferences, nê


I find the tobacco with a bit of mint works for when I am craving a stinky. Otherwise I dont vape the tobacco flavours. Whereas my mum vapes almost exclusively on tobacco flavours.


----------



## Clouder

I think it will be nice with n bit of mint, yeah!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper

Lolol @Clouder. that is so true 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder

@Wyver whenever I take n drag on @Casper 's device and he is gooi-ing tabacco.... it just reminds me of the early vape days when everybody had a cheap china cigarette look thing. And I didn't smaak that AT ALL. I guess that's why I don't like the tabaccoes

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

Clouder said:


> @Wyver whenever I take n drag on @Casper 's device and he is gooi-ing tabacco.... it just reminds me of the early vape days when everybody had a cheap china cigarette look thing. And I didn't smaak that AT ALL. I guess that's why I don't like the tabaccoes
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Clouder the tabac has changed a lot I suspect since then. This sweetbac is actually soooooooooooooooo good. I had some of the Vape Mob tobacco - not so nice I have to say. But this is a combo I will keep around for when I need to kill a craving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## th1rte3n

One juice that I always make sure to have is World of Wonders Colossus, nutty desert flavour, awesome ADV and it really goes well with a cup of coffee, really well, the coffee makes the nutty flavors pop.
Colosseum is also nice, Peppermint Crisp tart flavour, also very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper

MMM Lime Party again tonight. OMW, aaahhhhhhhhh

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

jguile415 said:


> Orion - Asteroid. Peanut buttery goodness


I Really want to try this Asteriod!


----------



## Rossouw

So far it has to be Orion - sunset and NCV - burst. They make me happy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML

Just got some Foggs pacific coast ! Real rich and does it for me. I vaped a bottle of this lung candy blue balls , loved it! And am hoping for a bottle of one hit at the month end . So it's mix and match for now , though here's one Google Zamplebox .com ! Not bad not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Rossouw said:


> So far it has to be Orion - sunset and NCV - burst. They make me happy


Craft Vapour che guava. 
Milky Way Frappe
Orion "lemon cheese cake"
Bumble Bee chelsea
Placed an order for VM quava, 
XXX no menthol, original XXX and lichi. Super existed for my juice to arive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 4RML

BibbyBubbly said:


> Craft Vapour che guava.
> Milky Way Frappe
> Orion "lemon cheese cake"
> Bumble Bee chelsea
> Placed an order for VM quava,
> XXX no menthol, original XXX and lichi. Super existed for my juice to arive!


Who and where?


----------



## BibbyBubbly

4RML said:


> Who and where?


Made a mistake with the milky way frappe its actualy milk lab. 
Dont understand your question @4RML?


----------



## 4RML

BibbyBubbly said:


> Made a mistake with the milky way frappe its actualy milk lab.
> Dont understand your question @4RML?


May I say sorry for sounding rude . I mean to ask from which supplier are you buying the stock of juice from ?


----------



## BibbyBubbly

4RML said:


> May I say sorry for sounding rude . I mean to ask from which supplier are you buying the stock of juice from ?


No prob i didnt find you ? rude at all. 

Milk Lab Frappe I ordered from Sir Vape but do to high shipping cost hopefully Vape Club will also stock it soon. Bumblebee's from Vape Club.
Che guava from Vapers Corner
Orion from the manuacturer or Vape Cartel. 
The juice am waiting for from from Vapours Mountain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Casper said:


> View attachment 40286
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Love the pic Casper. I just like seeing pics on forums...Nice big coil going on in the middle there.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I'm a tobacco only vapour at this stage. Just love the taste of it. But today at a kiosk I tried some Twisp "Café Laté and Vanilla." The outlet manager gave me a taste of what he was using while working. Wow! Super impressed. I may just give it a bash at the end of the month. Tried some berry stuff. Tasted super artificial. No thanks.

Loving the tobacco flavors for now.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML

BibbyBubbly said:


> No prob i didnt find you ? rude at all.
> 
> Milk Lab Frappe I ordered from Sir Vape but do to high shipping cost hopefully Vape Club will also stock it soon. Bumblebee's from Vape Club.
> Che guava from Vapers Corner
> Orion from the manuacturer or Vape Cartel.
> The juice am waiting for from from Vapours Mountain.


Thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

4RML said:


> Just got some Foggs pacific coast ! Real rich and does it for me. I vaped a bottle of this lung candy blue balls , loved it! And am hoping for a bottle of one hit at the month end . So it's mix and match for now , though here's one Google Zamplebox .com ! Not bad not bad at all


That Pacific Coast is one of the foggs sauces I must still try. Review please Hahaha what does it taste like?


----------

